# mac clothes



## nordex (Nov 12, 2002)

Ok....... so ure a mac fanatic......where do u go to pick up some apple wear

links appreciated


----------



## kendall (Nov 12, 2002)

I'll probably go to hell for giving you this because you seem to be bordering on having a compulsive disorder and I would only be encouraging it but oh well!

http://www.redlightrunner.com/index.html

Enjoy! 

Also, since I'm such a nice guy, you can get me a translucent Apple pen found at the URL below for Christmas. 

http://www.redlightrunner.com/tranappen.html

PM to find out where to send it!


----------



## Greystroke (Nov 12, 2002)

those are some expensive shirts...

anyone care to tell me the first few lines of the apple manifesto. i was having trouble reading them.


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by itanium _
> *I'll probably go to hell for giving you this because you seem to be bordering on having a compulsive disorder and I would only be encouraging it but oh well!
> 
> PM to find out where to send it!  *



I am personally enjoying my apple keychain, that I bought from 1 Infinite Loop (Cupertino, ofcourse).  Nice and silvery!

It's even better, cause I bought two, and the guy at the Company store accidently charged me for one.   

I wonder if I bought two 20gb iPods, if he would have charged me for one?


----------



## Dusky (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Greystroke _



What the hell is wrong with those people?  At those prices, I'd rather buy 5 Hane T-shirts from K-mart and scribble my own messages/logos...  and with the money saved, get me an iPod.  Now there's a plan!  I'd look ridiculous, but the music WON'T STOP!


----------



## plastic (Nov 12, 2002)

www.macsurfshop.com 

I love this place.


----------



## boi (Nov 13, 2002)

www.ebay.com

i love the old school shirts. cheap to boot!


----------

